# Chamfer Bit



## jbert (Feb 20, 2010)

I grew up hearing there is never a dumb question, but this one may contradict that.
I am building a lighthouse ( Hexagon ). I got in my 30 degree chamfer bit and immediately had to try it out. I tried to run my sample 3/4" ply edge wise through the router and it was near disaster. After a while I laid the sample down it routed great.

Any comments will be greatly appreciated especially ones that address, How does one know to run the wood through on edge or laying flat.



Thanks


Jim the newbie router


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You may want to check the link below, the bits below make it a easy job..

MLCS Euro door, door lip, finger pull, drawer lock bits, glue joint router bits


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM57multigluebits0911.pdf
=====



jbert said:


> I grew up hearing there is never a dumb question, but this one may contradict that.
> I am building a lighthouse ( Hexagon ). I got in my 30 degree chamfer bit and immediately had to try it out. I tried to run my sample 3/4" ply edge wise through the router and it was near disaster. After a while I laid the sample down it routed great.
> 
> Any comments will be greatly appreciated especially ones that address, How does one know to run the wood through on edge or laying flat.
> ...


----------



## jbert (Feb 20, 2010)

I actually saw those but looking at it again I saw what I needed to see and may cross over to that if needed.


Thanks so much


JIM


----------

